# Drywall behind tub?



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

id guess you dont have room for drywall in those spots . tubs are installed alot of times before drywall goes up cause they are framed tight to the tub flanges so it covers the gap.

if its a jacussi tub with a deck than yeah you can drywall the walls under it.


----------



## Polywanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Your tub lip should be flush with the framing so bring the drywall down about 1/4" above the tub.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Drywall does not belong in a wet area---use Durrock or a water proof backer--Mike--


----------

